# up then back down !?



## dhfitch (Oct 19, 2010)

i got my pup about a month ago. when i got him the ears were up (when something was interesting). two days ago they started flopping over about mid ear. is this normal hes almost 4 months old. i cleaned his ears with the solution the vet gave me the day before but i've been doing that since i got him. should the ears ever go back down like this?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

He's probably teething. They will go back up.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

He's teething and a lot of GSD's ears go down during this stage and then go back up again.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

They do all kinds of acrobatics at this age- Uschi was signaling a left turn for a while. If they were up once, they'll go back again. Make sure he has things to chew on to strengthen the muscles while he's teething


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

It's normal. It happened with Akira (no idea about Audrey or Micah - they were adopted past the puppy stages), and it happened with Dante just within the past week. They were up staight as could be and then one dropped completely. It just went back up a day or two ago.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL...I love that stage! Their ears are so cute! Yup....my puppy's ears did the same thing! Like Stosh said...make sure he has lots of things to chew on!


----------



## dhfitch (Oct 19, 2010)

dhfitch said:


> i got my pup about a month ago. when i got him the ears were up (when something was interesting). two days ago they started flopping over about mid ear. is this normal hes almost 4 months old. i cleaned his ears with the solution the vet gave me the day before but i've been doing that since i got him. should the ears ever go back down like this?


Thanks for the help guys. I assume based on that I don't have to worry about tape or glue? So if they go up one they may come back down but will go back up again?

Oh, yes he is teething.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I would not tape or glue unless he's really getting older and they're not making an attempt to come up.


----------



## dhfitch (Oct 19, 2010)

Deuce said:


> I would not tape or glue unless he's really getting older and they're not making an attempt to come up.


He was born 10 JUN 10, I don't really know the normal age for ears to come up. I got him late. They were up, now one flops over half way. i'd strongly prefer not to tape or glue, but I really would like the ears to be up. I picked the German Shepherd breed primarily for intelligence and loyalty, but I can't pass on trying for the iconic look. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

I didn't tape my dog's ear until he was 6 or 8 months old (can't remember now). Since it's gone up and down, I wouldn't worry about it. It's teething time i'm sure. Enjoy this time 'cause they'll be up forever afterwards. I love this stage - they are just too darn cute!!! My Danica's ears are doing the same thing right now (she's 11 weeks old tomorrow).


----------



## rcase (Jul 7, 2010)

My GSD is 6 months and his ears are still up and down. It's almost an hourly thing now. Does your pup have big ears? If so, it might just take a little longer.


----------

